# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Sealer for sandstone?

## Outdamnspot!

Is there a sealer that works? I laid these tiles, 400 X 400 X 30mm a few years ago, they're unsealed and so far I've cleaned them once, but those Eucalypt leaves keep coming. I've seen the effects of sealer's that deteriorate at the edges and that doesn't look good.

----------


## jonesyGT

I bought some from Bunnings as I have the same problem, however now I need the pavers to dry a bit, as you know the weather here @ the moment is crap.
Not really sure how good or bad it is, will try & get it done this week & let you know. 
Got any hints on how to remove the stains?
I was told diluted pool chlorine

----------


## Outdamnspot!

Thanks. I cleaned mine with 'No Brand' bleach at $1.20 per 2 ltr bottle and it worked beautifully. Probably not the best for anything it runs onto, garden, wildlife etc. Anyway, I used 10 litres for about 40 sqm but looks like it needs doing twice as there is some slight mould discolouration still there. It was pretty black in some parts but I just sloshed it around, went away and 1/2 an hour or so later, hosed it off. The 'experts' say not to use bleach, but use vinegar instead. I've tried vinegar but bleaching was a far, far better result. I have some prejudice against water-blasting.

----------


## jonesyGT

Funny you metion water blasting, as I was thinking about this
My brother inlaw did this on his pavers & swears by it, however Im not sure how the pavers would go as they seem quite soft when compared to "normal" pavers
Im going to try the chlorine this week, Ill let you know
Also it says to leave dry for 4 days B4 sealing. Ive been waiting for that since the end of October

----------


## Outdamnspot!

I've seen sandstone etched with water-blasting, brick pavers would ok but blasting will damage mortar and grout. A mate suggested a water based sealer from sealers.com and think that's how I'll go.

----------


## cherub65

Sealing with many products on the market will not stop staining of the stone, it will make it easier to clean a spill up such as red wine etc but if left on the surface it will stain. You will also need to reapply on a yearly bases to keep the repelling action working. We have used in the past on jobs that were under gum trees to reduce tannin stains, works well for a month then your back to physical cleaning as the leaves are left on the surface during rain etc.
The only time I would recommend sealing would be indoors or especially for pool coping.
Sealing is not a cleaning cure. 
We use diluted chlorine when stains are bad, pressure cleaning is possible but extreme care must be taken for the inexperienced to avoid pitting.

----------


## Outdamnspot!

> I've seen sandstone etched with water-blasting, brick pavers would ok but blasting will damage mortar and grout. A mate suggested a water based sealer from spiritsealers.com and think that's how I'll go.

  I was only half right. Spirit Marble & Tile Care > Home benchtop cleaner,best stone sealer,concrete sealer,countertop cleaner,countertop sealer,floor sealer

----------

